# I think the Fat Lady is getting ready !!!!



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Guys I hope I'm wrong, but I think we might be done for the year!!!! I really hate to say that, but the Fat Lady's gotta be warming up!!! What do you think? :crying:


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

u guys jump the gun too quick, its Feb 1st lol....still got a month and a half in the north east....snow in march has happened before....


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

We plowed APRIL 23rd last year give me a break,theres alot of winter left


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah and this is coming from someone that posts about a big storm every once and awhile. To early for that fat lady to sing.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Doesnt matter to me. I love monthly contracts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and all my new equipment is paid for and doesnt get beat up.

Ken


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

I plowed 5 times last Feb. and salted a few times in March. Hope it repeats this year


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

echovalley said:


> We plowed APRIL 23rd last year give me a break,theres alot of winter left


Yeah that may be true but you can usually get an idea how the trend of the winter will be. This just isnt gonna be a good winter, it happens. We may get some cold temps and snow again but i doubt it will last.


----------



## drmiller100 (Jan 26, 2005)

sounds like our winter last year. 
twice in december, and the fourth and final push was January 5.

cheer up. this year we are all SICK of pushing snow. too much, enough, i give up.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I just printed off 15 event plow logs, the season's just middle aged at this point! Just because I haven't plowed for the last 51 days I have not given up yet! Since lake Erie is not frozen we can get some big time lake effects anytime the air flows right!!!!! I play the Mega Millions too, the odds are about the same!
Har har hAr


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Young Pup said:


> Yeah and this is coming from someone that posts about a big storm every once and awhile. To early for that fat lady to sing.


*That's exactly why I wrote this thread!!!! Every time they call for snow it falls apart!!!! Do you think I'm just making this crap up!! Besides I'm in Illinois not Ohio!!! I'm sorry if I rained on your parade Young One! Don't worry you should get a few flurries over there in the snow belt!!! Goof* :crying:


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

It is only February...how can you say it is over?? Did you just move to the Chicago area?? if not you should know it is not over.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Last year, my first plow was Jan 9th. Then we got three plow events in March. The last snow was April 13th.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I worked the first week of May last year....

It better not be over.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Snow Picasso said:


> *That's exactly why I wrote this thread!!!! Every time they call for snow it falls apart!!!! Do you think I'm just making this crap up!! Besides I'm in Illinois not Ohio!!! I'm sorry if I rained on your parade Young One! Don't worry you should get a few flurries over there in the snow belt!!! Goof* :crying:


What is it with calling me a Goof. All I said is that you post about potential storms and then you complain because they don't happen. Get over it and move on. You don't see most of the others complaining about no snow. Yes we all want snow but sometimes you get it sometimes you don't. And I want snow too, but posting threads about possible storms and then complaining about no snow is getting real old. That is all I am saying. By the way I am not in the snow belt.

JP


----------

